# I can't believe how many people think this is ok...



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Posted on FHOTD. It's amazing what we call entertainment. No wonder rodeos have bad reputations.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Saw that on Fugly today, too.

Sickens me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I sent nasty grams to BBR & all their sponsors. Well, not really nasty but letting them know that that was neither entertaining or right, along with the reasons. Money talks as all businesses fear a boycott.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Those poor little ponies. Some people just aren't that intelligent.......apparently!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I got into words with that idiot "Speedhorsejunkie" who's defending them tooth and nail who actually tried to compare my use of side reins when I lunge to adult men barrel racing miniature ponies in terms of abuse. Some people will grasp at any straw.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I did not find that entertaining at all! Actually disrespectful was what came to mind!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

oh my gosh very sad


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

I want those horses to lay down and bite those a**holes in their jewels. Jerks.


----------



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

Shetland Grand nation is more entertaining than that and the riders are kids too..


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

That is not what I call entertainment  poor little ponehs need new homes!!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

the video has been removed.

i assume, based on comments made here, that these were miniature horses barrel racing?


----------



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

user removed it... must of got some major hate comments on its channel.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yup, it was basically two fairly large sized men riding two Miniatures bareback - small enough that they could EASILY stand above them and walk. Did they choose to do that? Nope - they kicked their feet back like they were riding a motorcycle and kicked the entire way. And fell off every 0.5 seconds, and wrenched the Mini's neck around hauling on the reins.


----------

